# Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher? (CoD: World at War vs. Crysis: Warhead)



## Administrator (23. Juli 2008)

*Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher? (CoD: World at War vs. Crysis: Warhead)*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Fuffy (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher?*

Ganz klar CoD


----------



## Bensta (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher?*



			
				SYSTEM am 23.07.2008 10:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Ganz klar Crysis da es bei Call of Duty schon viele Titel gab die im 2 Weltkrieg spielen.


----------



## RapidezZ (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher?*



			
				Bensta am 23.07.2008 18:32 schrieb:
			
		

> SYSTEM am 23.07.2008 10:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ganz klar keins von beiden.


----------



## Alf1507 (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher?*

Das Ergebnis der Umfrage überrascht mich jetzt aber mal ganz extrem! Ich hätte eigentlich erwartet das das Ergebnis deutlich zugunsten von Crysis ausfällt.

P.S. Ich habe übrigens für Call of Duty gestimmt.


----------



## faZe (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher?*



			
				Alf1507 am 23.07.2008 20:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Ergebnis der Umfrage überrascht mich jetzt aber mal ganz extrem! Ich hätte eigentlich erwartet das das Ergebnis deutlich zugunsten von Crysis ausfällt.
> 
> P.S. Ich habe übrigens für Call of Duty gestimmt.


Mich nicht, ich hätte erwartet dass es noch intensiver für CoD ausfällt. Bei dem Kiddy-Bashing was hier neuerdings im Trend ist..
Deshalb hab ich für Crysis gevotet.
Kaufen werd ich voraussichtlich beide


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher?*

Call of Duty werd ich mir wohl holen, bei dem Crysis Spiel muss man wohl mal abwarten. Obwohl man da ja auch nicht auf die Wertungen vertrauen kann, das Spiel bekommt doch alleine wegen der Optik sicher schon wieder eine Wertung von 90


----------



## NSA (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher?*

Ich mag Crysis.


----------



## Alf1507 (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher?*



			
				Shadow_Man am 25.07.2008 22:40 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] das Spiel bekommt doch alleine wegen der Optik sicher schon wieder eine Wertung von 90


Da bin ich mir auch ziemlich sicher.


----------



## faZe (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher?*



			
				Alf1507 am 27.07.2008 08:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 25.07.2008 22:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<  > Stimmt, ansonsten hatte Crysis nämlich gar nichts zu bieten!!!!!!11  </  >


----------



## Zsinj (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher? (CoD: World at War vs. Crysis: Warhead)*

also bei der auswahlt ganz klar:

[x] Call of Duty: World at War

weil man da ganz klar mehr spaß dran hat und vorallem der multiplayer funktioniert und das spiel vom hersteller auch weiter unterstützt wird... (nicht wie crysis   )


----------



## Bensta (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher? (CoD: World at War vs. Crysis: Warhead)*



			
				Zsinj am 29.07.2008 21:24 schrieb:
			
		

> also bei der auswahlt ganz klar:
> 
> [x] Call of Duty: World at War
> 
> weil man da ganz klar mehr spaß dran hat und vorallem der multiplayer funktioniert und das spiel vom hersteller auch weiter unterstützt wird... (nicht wie crysis   )



Mich interesseirt das Spiel, nicht die Firmenpolitik oder sonst ein Quatsch. Wenn ein Spiel ein paar bugs ist mir das egal. Ein komplett fehlerfreies Spiel zu schaffen können sich Heute nur noch wenige Firmen Leisten. Auch sehr unvertige und fehlerhafte Spiele werden gekauft und abonniert. Wie Age of Conan oder einige Electronic Arts Titel.


----------



## tomke1111 (1. August 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher? (CoD: World at War vs. Crysis: Warhead)*

mein favorit ist eindeutig Call of duty


----------



## Alf1507 (1. August 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher? (CoD: World at War vs. Crysis: Warhead)*



			
				Bensta am 30.07.2008 17:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Zsinj am 29.07.2008 21:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tja, und genau deshalb weil es genügend Leute wie dich gibt erscheinen wohl leider auch so viele Spiele in unfertigem Zustand.


----------



## Hard-2-Get (5. August 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher? (CoD: World at War vs. Crysis: Warhead)*

Ich hab' genug Geld und kaufe einfach beide.


----------



## N8Mensch (5. August 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher? (CoD: World at War vs. Crysis: Warhead)*



			
				Hard-2-Get am 05.08.2008 17:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab' genug Geld und kaufe einfach beide.


Und ich spare das Geld, denn für die nächsten 2-3 Jahre bin ich bereits hervorragend mit Spielen versorgt   .

Aber darum geht es nicht wirklich bei solch einem Thread. 
Wenn dann kaufe ich wohl CoD5. Oder es geschieht ein Wunder und Warhead hat nen guten Multiplayer


----------



## markenprodukt (5. August 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher? (CoD: World at War vs. Crysis: Warhead)*

Crysis: Warhead, sorry aber vom WW2 hab ich mittlerweile genug gesehen (und außerdem bin ich Crysis Fan, böse Zungen behaupten sogar Fanboy^^)


----------



## SiNisTroN (6. August 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher?*



			
				faZe am 27.07.2008 23:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt, ansonsten hatte Crysis nämlich gar nichts zu bieten!!!!!!11



ich habs mal korrigiert.

Das von Warhead keine Demo geben wird und man die Wertungen in Magazinen sowieso nicht für voll nehmen kann (subjektiv und so...) werde ich mich wohl für CoD entscheiden - falls ich überhaupt für eines von beiden Zeit hab =/


----------



## XIII13 (9. August 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher?*

Crysis. CoD mag zwar ganz nett inszeniert und effektvoll sein, aber was bietet das Spiel ausser dem MP sonst noch? Ist mir viel zu einfach gestrickt.


----------



## ghost5000 (9. August 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher?*



			
				XIII13 am 09.08.2008 14:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Crysis. CoD mag zwar ganz nett inszeniert und effektvoll sein, aber was bietet das Spiel ausser dem MP sonst noch? Ist mir viel zu einfach gestrickt.



Mal überlegen:

Ordentlicher Support: COD
Normale Systemanforderungen: COD
Einen Ordentlichen Multiplayer Modus; COD
Fesselder Singleplayer modus: COD
Extrem gute Grafik: Crysis

4:1 für Call of Duty


----------



## XIII13 (9. August 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher?*



			
				ghost5000 am 09.08.2008 15:54 schrieb:
			
		

> XIII13 am 09.08.2008 14:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sicher?
Der Support war nicht sehr gut, aber ich war mit dem ergebnis zufrieden.
Der MP geht auch an CoD, aber der ist mit dem Support eng verbunden. Da soll Warhead auch mehr bieten.

Der Singleplayer von CoD besser als der von Crysis? Du machst witze. Aber okay, gehen wir das mal durch. Bei Crysis kann man schleichen (wenn man will), es gibt immer mehrere Wege, man kann die Art zu spielen variieren und ich fand das ganze auch ziemlich spannend.
CoD 4 dagegen: Man geht ab und zu in Deuckung, ansonsten knallt man nur horden anstürmender Gegner ab (hat was von Serious Sam, nur nicht so witzig). Die Präsentation ist genial, klasse, aber der rest ist (genau wie der Realismus) etwa auf dem Niveau eines Causual-Games. Wie ein teurer billiger Hollywoodfilm. Aber manche Menschen sollen ja so einfach gestrickt sein.
Die Grafik sieht bei beiden schön aus, nur die von Crysis hat es nicht nötig so extrem mit Filtern und Nachbearbeitungstechniken zu arbeiten und sieht um welten natürlicher aus.

Der Teil mit dem Gameplay ist mir am wichtigsten und da liegt Crysis weit vorne. Es ist kein Raven Shield, aber verglichen mit anderen aktuellen Egoshootern doch fast schon komplex.


----------



## ACM (10. August 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher?*

Ich hab ja uch immer wider das gefühl das die Leute die Crysis andauernd runter machen es nie gespeilt haben weil was da für ein Mist erzählt wird, is nicht mehr nicht mehr schön.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (12. August 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher?*



			
				XIII13 am 09.08.2008 16:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Singleplayer von CoD besser als der von Crysis? Du machst witze.





			
				ACM am 10.08.2008 22:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab ja uch immer wider das gefühl das die Leute die Crysis andauernd runter machen es nie gespeilt haben weil was da für ein Mist erzählt wird, is nicht mehr nicht mehr schön.


Geschmäcker (oder aus Auslegungen, wie man etwa Gameplay empfindet) sind teilweise sehr unterschiedlich und, wie man ja hier im Thread / an der Umfrage sehen kann, scheint ein CoD wohl das etwas beliebtere Spiel zu sein.

Wenn ich mich jetzt zwischen CoD 5 und Warhead entscheiden müsste, dann würde ich auch eher zum WW2-Shooter mit Coop greifen.


----------



## Mondblut (16. August 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher?*

Irgendwie n madiger Poll; Da kann man vergleichsweise zwischen Kuh- und Schweinemist auswählen.

CoD: Omg, schon wieder WWII; keine Lust mehr drauf

Crysis: Hinverkorkster Grafikblender mit extrem mauem Singleplayer

Außerdem: Einfach von der Konkurrenz die Poll-Ideen abzapfen ist ganz schön traurig


----------



## Mourning-Blade (18. August 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher? (CoD: World at War vs. Crysis: Warhead)*

AW : Beide,wenns sie als sich als "gut" (auf die tollen Tests kann man bei beiden Spuielen wohl verzichten) herausstellen,also nach Monaten auch noch von Spielern gespielt werden oder die Demo mich überzeugt...

Aber wenn,dann nur als Budget/Ebay...

Wie bei den Vorgängern,entweder Moorhuhn-Duty (was teilweise aber schon geil war) oder ein stinklangweiliges Crysis, was aber durch Physik und Grafik doch gefällt,auch wenn die Grafik mich zb weniger "beeindruckt" als zb Titan Quest 

---> Und nein,ich spiel es nicht bei 1024x768 bei niedrigen Details oder so...


----------



## KeyMo (19. August 2008)

*AW: Sie haben Geld für genau ein Spiel. Welches von beiden kaufen Sie eher? (CoD: World at War vs. Crysis: Warhead)*

Also CoD hat ja schonmal einen kleinen Vorsprung wegen seinen Vorgängern, die alle samt  1A sind. 
Abgesehen davon ist Crysis eigentlich nichts weiter als ein Abklatsch von CoD, darum ist (für mich) die Entscheidung ganz einfach.


----------

